# santo



## Encolpius

Olá, é possível de traduzir esta frase para português?

*Hoy es mi santo. *

Muito obrigado.


----------



## willy2008

Encolpius said:


> Olá, é possível de traduzir esta frase para português?
> 
> *Hoy es mi santo. *
> 
> Muito obrigado.


* Hoje é meu santo*,esta seria la traducción pero no se si se usa,espera la respuesta de algun nativo.
Abrazos


----------



## amistad2008

En Brasil (sudeste) no se usa, muchos ignoran que eso existe en español.

Sds


----------



## coquis14

amistad2008 said:


> En Brasil (sudeste) no se usa, muchos ignoran que eso existe en español.
> 
> Sds


Tampoco es muy usada en todos los países hispanohablantes.Para los que no saben lo que significa acá va : "Hoy es mi cumpleaños".
Saludos


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

coquis14 said:


> Tampoco es muy usada en todos los países hispanohablantes.Para los que no saben lo que significa acá va : "Hoy es mi cumpleaños".
> Saludos


 
Y añado: era tradición (algunas familias la conservan) ponerle a los recién nacidos el nombre del santo que correspondía al día de su nacimiento en el Santoral, por lo que si nacías el día de San Isidro, te llamabas Isidro, él era tu santo y el día de tu cumpleaños era el día de tu santo.

En mi caso, *no *cumplo años el día de mi santo (San Jorge). 

Abraços.


----------



## andre luis

Aqui foi o que aconteceu com o Luiz Gonzaga, Giorgio.


----------



## Espinharas

Olá. 
De fato, nunca escutei a frase desta maneira, referindo-se ao aniversário.
No dia do santo do qual você é devoto ou quando você recebe o nome do santo do dia, pode-se dizer:
Hoje é o meu onomástico.
Alguém que nasceu em setembro, mas tem o nome "Pedro", por exemplo. No dia de São Pedro (29/junho), pode dizer: "Hoje é o meu onomástico". 
Não sendo o dia do aniversário, há outras frases referidas ao santo do dia. Ex:
Hoje é o dia do meu santo protetor.
Hoje é o dia do santo do qual sou devoto.


----------



## Encolpius

Espinharas said:


> ...Hoje é o meu onomástico...



I couldn't find in any big dictionary the word onomástico. It should be an Italian word. Maybe Espinharas has an Italian origin.


----------



## willy2008

No aca no se usa como cumpleaños,solo se saluda a por ej.Carlos el dia de su santo(San Carlos)pero nada que ver con un cumpleaños.


----------



## Mangato

coquis14 said:


> Tampoco es muy usada en todos los países hispanohablantes.Para los que no saben lo que significa acá va : "Hoy es mi cumpleaños".
> Saludos


 
No amigo coquis: Es la costumbre católica de celebrar la onomástica, es decir el día en que la que la Iglesia Católica conmemora a sus santos. Así los que se llamen Juan celebran el día de *su* santo, el 24 de junio, los Pedros el 29 de junio, los Josés el 19 de marzo y las Teresas el 15 de octubre,* con independendencia de la fecha de su aniversario*. Es una costumbre en desuso, ya que en la actualidad se utilizan muchos nombres que no _tienen santo. (En otras épocas se ´cía nombres impíos)_

Ocurría sin embargo, que en muchas localidades tenían la funesta costumbre de imponer al recién nacido, el nombre del santo del día y así hay pueblos en que sus habitantes lucen unos apelelativos increiblemente ridículos, pero eso sí, muy glorificantes para los santos correspondientes.
Saludos,


----------



## Outsider

Esa tradición de celebrar el "día de su nombre" no existe en Portugal, que yo sepa. Jamás había oído hablar de ella, antes de leer este otro hilo.


----------



## Ambrosio

En España se sigue celebrando, aunque como cada dia se ponen mas nombras que no figuran en el santoral católico pues se va perdiendo algo la tradición.
Por ejemplo, el día de mis santo es el 7 de diciembre. Tendreis que esperar cuatro meses para felicitarme la onomástica.
A.


----------



## Espinharas

Encolpius said:


> I couldn't find in any big dictionary the word onomástico. It should be an Italian word. Maybe Espinharas has an Italian origin.


 
Oi.
A palavra onomástico vem do grego "onoma" (nome). É aquilo que é relativo ao nome ou ao seu estudo. No ambiente cristão, é relativo ao nome recebido por alguém, que, como já foi dito, geralmente era o nome de um santo.
Vou puxar outra fio: Em espanhol, dizia-se "nombre de pila", em referência à pia batismal, ou seja, ao batismo e ao nome recebido neste dia. Os de língua espanhola, poderiam comentar, por favor.


----------



## willy2008

Espinharas said:


> Oi.
> A palavra onomástico vem do grego "onoma" (nome). É aquilo que é relativo ao nome ou ao seu estudo. No ambiente cristão, é relativo ao nome recebido por alguém, que, como já foi dito, geralmente era o nome de um santo.
> Vou puxar outra fio: Em espanhol, dizia-se "nombre de pila", em referência à pia batismal, ou seja, ao batismo e ao nome recebido neste dia. Os de língua espanhola, poderiam comentar, por favor.


 É assim mesmo como você diz,o nosso primero nome é tambem chamado nome de "pila" concordando com o que você comentou.


----------



## Outsider

"Nome de baptismo/batismo", em português.


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> No amigo coquis: Es la costumbre católica de celebrar la onomástica, es decir el día en que la que la Iglesia Católica conmemora a sus santos. Así los que se llamen Juan celebran el día de *su* santo, el 24 de junio, los Pedros el 29 de junio, los Josés el 19 de marzo y las Teresas el 15 de octubre,* con independendencia de la fecha de su aniversario*. Es una costumbre en desuso, ya que en la actualidad se utilizan muchos nombres que no _tienen santo. (En otras épocas se ´cía nombres impíos)_
> 
> Ocurría sin embargo, que en muchas localidades tenían la funesta costumbre de imponer al recién nacido, el nombre del santo del día y así hay pueblos en que sus habitantes lucen unos apelelativos increiblemente ridículos, pero eso sí, muy glorificantes para los santos correspondientes.
> Saludos,


Interesante dato amigo *Mangato *aunque debo reconocer que abdiqué de mi condición de católico una vez que finalicé catequesis.
Saludos

Edit:Me olvidaba de su aporte *Giorgio* , muy bueno también.


----------



## ceballos

Outsider said:


> Esa tradición de celebrar el "día de su nombre" no existe en Portugal, que yo sepa. Jamás había oído hablar de ella, antes de leer este otro hilo.



No entanto conheço duas "Conceição" que fazem uma festa com os amigos, eu entre eles, no dia do santo delas, a 8 de dezembro. Festa que não perco.


----------



## Carfer

Tal como Outsider, estou convencido de que essa tradição não existe em Portugal. Pessoalmente não comemoro nem tampouco sei quem é o santo do meu dia, não conheço ninguém que o faça e nunca dei por nenhuma referência recente nos jornais, na televisão ou na literatura em que essa prática fosse mencionada.

É possível que tenha existido em tempos remotos. Há nos livros de História referências, não digo a celebrações como nós hoje as conhecemos, mas à associação de determinados acções ou acontecimentos ocorridos na vida de personagens históricos ao santo do seu nome. A prática que o Mangato referiu de atribuir às pessoas o nome do santo do dia em que nasceram também não foi desconhecida por cá, mas estou convencido que também já desapareceu há muito.

Se existiu a tradição de celebrar o dia, como estou convencido, o seu desaparecimento já não é recente. Os meus avós nasceram no último quartel do século XIX e não me recordo de lhes ter alguma vez ouvido mencionar a prática nem a nenhuma das pessoas suas contemporâneas que eu ainda conheci.

Aliás, é curioso verificar a velocidade estonteante a que as tradições portuguesas com conotações religiosas têm desaparecido (o dia da espiga, quinta-feira da Ascensão, por exemplo, que está completamente apagado das nossas tradições e da nossa memória) ou sido substituidas por tradições oriundas do mundo anglo-saxónico. Recordo, por exemplo, a substituição do Menino Jesus, que tradicionalmente nos trazia os presentes no dia de Natal, pelo Pai Natal (Santa Klaus) ou a recente celebração do Dia dos Namorados (São Valentim), importado pelas grandes cadeias comerciais e imposto pelos respectivos interesses em prejuízo dos santos casamenteiros tradicionais, Santo António de Lisboa (ou de Pádua, se quiserem) e creio que também São João (o Baptista, julgo que é assim que se diferencia dos outros). O primeiro só sobrevive numa iniciativa bastante artificial da Câmara Municipal de Lisboa, a de casar, com pompa e circunstância e à sua custa, uma dúzia de casais no dia do santo, que hoje certamente é mais lembrado pelos portugueses - e particularmente pelos lisboetas - pelos arraiais, pelos manjericos e pela sardinha assada que se come nesse dia na cidade em festa do que por ser protector dos amores ou por conseguir vir voando de Pádua a Lisboa para assistir ao funeral do pai.

Não me recordo, a propósito do dia da espiga, se era dalguma maneira associado aos namorados. Mas lembro-me de ser hábito das criadas de servir (essas também já desaparecidas, felizmente), que eram de origem quase sempre rural, de pedirem dispensa do serviço para irem colher a espiga, o que obviamente não passava dum pretexto para um encontro com o namorado, que mandava a tradição fosse um soldado, também ele vindo lá da terra, que assim se dizem as aldeias donde são oriundos.

O progressivo e rapidissimo desaparecimento da ruralidade (julgo que não erro muito se disser que bem mais de metade da população portuguesa vive em cidades), a uniformização cultural trazida pela televisão e o correlativo apagamento da influência das tradições católicas na vida do dia a dia produziram este inevitável resultado.

Mas, como digo, se algum dia se celebrou o dia do santo de cada um em Portugal, já terá sido há muitissimo tempo. 

P.S. Não sei se este era o tópico para o qual Encolpius me pediu que contribuisse, visto que há vários com este tema, sendo este o mais recente. Se me equivoquei e com as minhas desculpas, agradeço que a Vanda transfira este post para outro mais apropriado.


----------



## Mangato

ceballos said:


> No entanto conheço duas "Conceição" que fazem uma festa com os amigos, eu entre eles, no dia do santo delas, a 8 de dezembro. Festa que não perco.


 

Também eu tenho uma Seiça na familia. E também faz celebração  o 8 de dezembro. Esquezi dizer que nasceu no Brasil mas agora mora aqui. Tenho que lhe perguntar se o costume veu de lá.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Também eu tenho uma Seiça na familia.


 
É curioso esse diminutivo, porque o habitual é '_São_', '_Sãozinha_'.


----------



## Outsider

ceballos said:


> No entanto conheço duas "Conceição" que fazem uma festa com os amigos, eu entre eles, no dia do santo delas, a 8 de dezembro.


O dia 8 de Dezembro está consagrado à imaculada conceição? (Perdoem-me a ignorância, e a preguiça de ir confirmar...)


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> O dia 8 de Dezembro está consagrado à imaculada conceição? (Perdoem-me a ignorância, e a preguiça de ir confirmar...)


 
Sim Out assim é.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> O dia 8 de Dezembro está consagrado à imaculada conceição? (Perdoem-me a ignorância, e a preguiça de ir confirmar...)


 
Ora aí têm uma santa cujo nome é facilmente recordado e que por isso pode dar azo, muito mais facilmente do que os outros, a que as '_Conceições_' (oops!) comemorem esse dia, sem que isso retire nada ao facto de que esse tipo de comemoração é praticamente ignorado entre nós. É que o dia é feriado nacional, ao que parece porque a santa foi elevada em 1646 a padroeira e rainha do país. Essa elevação teve duas consequências curiosas, que não têm que ver com o aspecto linguístico, mas que menciono aqui por ser matéria conexa que dá algum sal a esta história: a primeira, porque enquanto durou a monarquia em Portugal, mais nenhum rei português usou coroa, reservada à santa. Ainda mais espantoso e insólito do que isso, a santa foi nomeada general do exército  e, ao que consta, ainda não há muito tempo recebia o respectivo salário!
O mesmo aconteceu a Santo António de Lisboa, que não sei se é general ou coronel, mas que ao que parece também ainda figura na folha de pagamento do Exército. Não sei é se também tem direito a carro e motorista, mas não me admirava que tivesse, embora julgue que não precisaria dada a sua qualidade de santo voador que referi noutro post!


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Ora aí têm uma santa cujo nome é facilmente recordado e que por isso pode dar azo, muito mais facilmente do que os outros, a que as '_Conceições_' (oops!) comemorem esse dia, sem que isso retire nada ao facto de que esse tipo de comemoração é praticamente ignorado entre nós. É que o dia é feriado nacional, ao que parece porque a santa foi elevada em 1646 a padroeira e rainha do país. Essa elevação teve duas consequências curiosas, que não têm que ver com o aspecto linguístico, mas que menciono aqui por ser matéria conexa que dá algum sal a esta história: a primeira, porque enquanto durou a monarquia em Portugal, mais nenhum rei português usou coroa, reservada à santa. Ainda mais espantoso e insólito do que isso, a santa foi nomeada general do exército e, ao que consta, ainda não há muito tempo recebia o respectivo salário!
> O mesmo aconteceu a Santo António de Lisboa, que não sei se é general ou coronel, mas que ao que parece também ainda figura na folha de pagamento do Exército. Não sei é se também tem direito a carro e motorista, mas não me admirava que tivesse, embora julgue que não precisaria dada a sua qualidade de santo voador que referi noutro post!


 
Nossa! Gostaria saber quem administra o salário. Parabens Carfer, muito interessantes as duas aportações, extrapoláveis ao que acontecia quando eu era menino e pasava o verão no meio rural com meus vovós. 

Só acrescentrar, ainda que não tenha interese, que o santo dos Carlos deveu ser muito importante, pois é dos poucos que tem sobrenome

San Carlos Borromeo, (borro y meo, dizíamos quando meninos, qué irreverência), era, não sei se segue a ser, o quatro de novembro. Festejávamos o santo dum amigo, comendo churros com chocolate, por isso me lembro.
Acredito que também devia ser santo "mão de vaca" pois foi nomeado patrão dos banqueiros. Ignoro se tem salario, mas é provável que seja retribuido de jeito magnânimo com _stock options._ O que é seguro e que não paga hipoteca nen juros.__

Cumprimentos cordiais, e feliz domingo

Mangato


----------



## ceballos

Obrigada Carfer pelas contribuções tão interessantes e desculpem a minha ignorância mas o facto de festejar o santo das Sãos e assistir às vezes aos santos populares em Lisboa me fez pensar que é um costume para o resto do santoral.
Cá, em Espanha, acho que vai depender do nome das pessoas (Carmen, José, Inmaculada ou Conchita, Antonio, Rocío) são daqueles que se celebram e é normal telefonar os amigos para lhes cumprimentar. De resto, acho que ninguém se lembra a não ser os próprios de cada cidade ou aldeia como já anteriormente disseram.


----------

